# {Dallas Basketball} It's Kings At Mavs!



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

http://www.dallasbasketball.com/headline_C.asp?pr=

Very excited, this should be an interesting pre-season game.

I think the Mavs need to win it for confidence alone. This would be big, if their reserves match up, and their staters... as the Kings are being touted as the next best thing, after sliced bread (after picking up Clark)... 

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=221008006

The Mavs did it, they won, nice way to gain some confidence.

Here are some important stats...


Dirk... (24 mins, 24 pts, on 9 of 16 from the floor, and 3 of 5 behind the arc)
Raef played some major minutes, 43 of them, and put up nice numbers... 19 points, on 9 of 15 shooting, 15 bounds and 4 blocks.
Bradley had a better game then expected, in 22 minutes he had 15 points, 9 bounds and 2 blocks.

-Petey


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=221008006
> 
> Bradley had a better game then expected, in 22 minutes he had 15 points, 9 bounds and 2 blocks.
> ...


I'm glad for him-people always knock him for not being as good as he "should be" but if you give him a chance he can be a solid player.:rock:


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Where's Peja? Dang, looks like Bibby was the only guy with the hot hands again. *shakes head*

I think Bradley was the reason the Mavs won this one. Who ever thought for once that he would get over 10 points?XD But then who thought we'd see planes crashing into the twin towers....


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

It was a "nice" win - that is for sure. Winning needs to become a habit so that when the big games come along, a team then "expects" to win. All championship teams have that habit of winning.


----------

